# Frigidaire Freezer Problems



## crcook84 (Aug 12, 2010)

We have an upright Frigidaire freezer we got from our grandparents when they decided to move into a retirement home/apartment. It worked for a while. We got it stock full of food at one time. However, one night, we went into the garage and discovered that it wasn't cooling the food anymore. We quickly got as much food as we could moved to the other freezers we have (small ones) and got help from our neighbor. We unplugged it so that we wouldn't waste any energy as well as to avoid the freezer melting down or something. After a few hours, my mom had us plug it back in to see if that would help. It went through one cycle and got cool inside. However, one it finished that cycle, it wouldn't do another one and got warm inside again. This seemed to tell us that it was still working and could do, at least, one cycle. However, it wouldn't do another cycle. Any help would be much appreciated.

Here's the information I found:
Upright Frigidaire Freezer
F82U14F3W0


----------



## crcook84 (Aug 12, 2010)

My dad thinks the problem is with the timer:


----------



## Paquadez (Jun 9, 2003)

Here are user manual with fault find and parts list etc.

http://b2b.frigidaire.com/support/ResultsPage.asp?strModel=+F82U14F3W0&User=&Search=Search

Could by one or a combination of many things.

A little more time, now! 

Cause for a fridge or freezer to start and then stop and refuse to restart are numerous:

Could be too high pressure on the output side of the pump (compressor): a fix is to fit what is called a Hard Start module, which consists of a PTC (Positive Temperature Coefficient Thermistor) and a large starter capacitor.

Could be the de-frost circuit; the cooling fan, etc..

Here is some guidance:

http://tech.akom.net/archives/31-Ge...-start-relay-while-you-wait-for-the-part.html

http://www.acmehowto.com/howto/appliance/freezer/diagfreezer.php

However, you are dealing with mains electricity, which can kill, cause serious injury and fires!

*If you have limited technical knowledge, then call in a qualified repair professional!*


----------

